# What critter could live in this tank?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

So I set up one of my old terrariums. I don't want to get a critter for it yet but down the line I want something in there. I used to have a green snake named Knots. It's a small tank. Not suited for any large lizards. More for frogs and such. 
I think the Dimensions are Nano/Tall 12" x 12" x 18".

here is the tank:


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Tarantula?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha that's what I was thinking. =D they like to climb right? Or are they more of a ground spider?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Mmm depends on the species I think.
I had a male Chilean rose hair in a 20gallon and he didn't really climb on anything.

Its hard to pick because it really is a tiny tank and the more suited critters would be so small they might be able to escape. (like a smaller/younger tarantula)
I'm not sure what would truly be comfortable in an 8" cube.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I was wondering if a frog for the tank or to get another smooth Green snake. But found out my last Green snake was wildly caught which I frown upon. I know there is a store that will breed them for me if I do end up getting a green snake. They are small as your pinkie and about 12 inches long.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

mmm Personally id still put an animal like that in a much larger tank. Even a 12" cube exo terra might be small for a baby. Those snakes do grow to about 2feet in length and like more room to navigate length wise rather then height.

And I thought it was the same down there as here but its Actually illegal to keep a native species pet in most places.

Frogs are one I haven't had as much experiences with, maybe theres a species of dart frog that stays even tinier?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

A spider might work quite well actually

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-Terra-Terrariums.-Which-one-for-which-spider


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> mmm Personally id still put an animal like that in a much larger tank. Even a 12" cube exo terra might be small for a baby. Those snakes do grow to about 2feet in length and like more room to navigate length wise rather then height.
> 
> And I thought it was the same down there as here but its Actually illegal to keep a native species pet in most places.
> 
> Frogs are one I haven't had as much experiences with, maybe theres a species of dart frog that stays even tinier?


that's what I thought too but they had Knots at a small pet store. either it was an illegal capture or not I feel bad for buying him. And they say that Green snakes are becoming endangered. Didn't find that out until I looked up more info on them. so sad... 



Watermelons said:


> A spider might work quite well actually
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-Terra-Terrariums.-Which-one-for-which-spider


Oooh! that would be cool to have! 
one of my friends did mention an anole but I don't like those kind of lizards.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG I am so dumb! I should have measured the tank before looking it up on the website. So it's 12 by 12 by 18. not 8 by 8 by 12. x_x so it would be 11.22 gallons

http://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Glass-Terrarium-18-Inch/dp/B000OQW98Q


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Crested gecko? (you said not suitable for large lizards but I'm not sure what you mean by that...sorry if this was an inappropriate suggestion) I've been loving them from afar and reading every care sheet I can find, that seems to be the smallest acceptable size for an adult and actually one of the terrariums I was thinking of if/when I ever actually get one


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

12x12x18 is even better 
Get a spider.
Or a Geico gecko (gold dust day gecko)

Its still too small for a crested gecko or gargoyle gecko or any type of snake in my opinion.
Cresties and Gargs and other lizards of similar size are better suited to 18x18x18 Exos.

this was my boy (Well I wanted a girl so I decided to refer to him as a girl and call him Tinkerbell....)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh haha, I was taking about more like no chameleons or bearded dragons. the tank is too small for those. 

I will have to look into the Crested geckos. seeing if a 11 gallon tank will work for them. looks like they would need a 20 gallon when older. so it will be a no go. =( pretty geckos though =D



Watermelons said:


> 12x12x18 is even better
> Get a spider.
> Or a Geico gecko (gold dust day gecko)
> 
> ...


Meep! so cute!!! I am leaning towards a spider more and more. I always wanted one. though some people will never step foot into my room ever again if I do end up getting one. Haha

aww that gecko is cute though! Hmm this will be tough. lol


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Google search
A.Versicolor
and go into images.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh my! what a pretty spider! =D I am going to look up info on them now.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you allergic to bee stings?
Id probably nix the spider idea if you are, just incase you do get bitten. (the calm species like Chilean rose hairs and versicolors or Mexican redknees or pink toes, etc... are very unlikely to bite) It's apparently no worse then a bee sting, however if you have issues with bee stings you're likely to react to spider bites. 
When they flick hairs those itch a fair bit but that's it. I think that happened once with Tinkerbell but he didn't flick hairs, I guess I just grabbed him the wrong way and a few stuck into the skin between my fingers.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> Are you allergic to bee stings?
> Id probably nix the spider idea if you are, just incase you do get bitten. (the calm species like Chilean rose hairs and versicolors or Mexican redknees or pink toes, etc... are very unlikely to bite) It's apparently no worse then a bee sting, however if you have issues with bee stings you're likely to react to spider bites.
> When they flick hairs those itch a fair bit but that's it. I think that happened once with Tinkerbell but he didn't flick hairs, I guess I just grabbed him the wrong way and a few stuck into the skin between my fingers.



nope not allergic to bee stings. I know they might have different hairs than dogs but I get dog hair between my finger webbing all the time when grooming dogs so I am sure it will be fine. =)


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Tree said:


> nope not allergic to bee stings. I know they might have different hairs than dogs but I get dog hair between my finger webbing all the time when grooming dogs so I am sure it will be fine. =)


Haha good that youre not allergic. Definitely different hairs haha. Think of getting a dozen super fine slivers in the same spot that itch like crazy and all you want to do is scratch which drives the hairs in further :roll: Not near as bad as the bristles from a Bristle worm (salt water tank) But sure annoying! Its just a defence mechanism so don't scare the poop out of your spider and you should never have an issue 
IMO Chileans are the most chill, but Versicolors are just awesome looking, I have a friend who used to breed quite a few species until her son was born.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

good to know. 

so how hard is it to care for these spiders? I have been reading up on them and it seems that they need humidity but not to much. This will be my first Tarantula so I want to make sure I am a good mama to him/her.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Super easy honestly. The issue with too much humidity is mould. 
You want good air flow, but good air flow means most of your humidity will escape. Its the same issue you will come across for lizards as well so... 
A humidity gage will be your best friend. 
Better to be on the dry side with access to a humid hide then too moist and growing mouldy


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

gotcha! 

I have all the works for this tank. I am so glad I kept everything with it after my little knots passed away. Though I might add more sticks for when I do get one.

Would I need the hide hole for them or the water dish I have in there? I was reading that they get their water from the food and form the moisture in the tank so would a small water dish be necessary?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes I would still add a water dish. a very shallow one, it might help your humidity a bit. Could also sprits the branches/plants with a water bottle.
You also want prey (crickets) you put in the tank to have access to food and water so they don't snack on the spider if it doesn't find them right away.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

ah good point. I will keep the dish in the tank. It's a shallow dish too.


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Green anoles are pretty small and might enjoy a tank like that too.
In my experience tarantula species that you can get at a pet store don't climb much. That might just be the pet store keeping them in the wrong kind of set up though.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Grey Tree Frog?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I would love a Tree Frog. =3 I would have to buy a mister for them though. would be so COOL! I will take my time in getting something in this tank. for now, it's empty.


----------

